
FreeBSD 11.3 - SpaceInvader
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.3R/announce.html
======
tedunangst
So many errata for such a new release...
[https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.3R/errata.html](https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.3R/errata.html)

I don't know why freebsd lists things like this. It's confusing.

~~~
mwfunk
I followed the link expecting to find a huge page full of confusing lists of
confusing things, but instead found a very small, concise page of very concise
release notes containing links to information about the handful of
security/etc. fixes in the release. Not sure what you're even looking at, the
link you posted is a super normal minor release errata page. It is errata
after all.

~~~
tedunangst
So if I install 11.3, how many patches do I need to apply?

~~~
xenospn
Just run freebsd-update once.

------
imsofuture
How does Docker work on FreeBSD these days? I'd be pretty tempted to switch if
I knew most of my normal work would continue on working.

~~~
MrMorden
Docker on FreeBSD works just like on MacOS; you'd use Docker Machine to run
the containers on a Linux VM.

containerd is intended to be multiplatform from the start, so hopefully the
FreeBSD support will come.

~~~
kjeetgill
Huh, I was under the impression that this was no longer the case and that
Hypervisor.Framework removed the need for an intermediate VM.

Am I mistaken? Am I mixing this up with something?

~~~
chadcatlett
Docker for Mac still uses an intermediate VM, it's just mostly transparent to
the user and doesn't require you to manually muck around with docker-machine.

You can even connect to the console of the VM if you run into issues.

------
djsumdog
Is 11.x in maintenance? Because I recall upgrading to the 12-release not too
long ago.

~~~
hs86
Until September 2021:
[https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup](https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup)

These version numbers are a little confusing because 11.3 now has newer ZFS
features than the latest release from the 12.x branch and upgrading from 11.3
to 12.0 might cause issues as noted in the 11.3 Errata page.

~~~
throw0101a
In Debian/Ubuntu terms: the newest ZFS functionality has been backported to
one of the previous releases, but not the other (yet).

------
erdosnew
freebsd numbering scheme is confusing, when i read the headline, i was 'eoh?
didn't i just upgrade to ver 12 last month?'

